# Hypoglycemea can empty the stomach



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How Fast Does Your Stomach Empty? Hypoglycemia Speeds It Up!!!1 January 1996 http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/1996/01/01/523.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think it is really interesting to see if the rapid dumping can cause gas or diarrhea...


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

I jsut googled Hypoglycemea and I reckon i've got it... Here's an online quiz you can take to see if it's likely if you've got it...http://www.hypoglycemia.org/hypo_test.aspI've made an appt to see my doctor tomorrow to be tested for it.Thanks so much for posting this!


----------

